# Quicktime player for android



## photosbynick (Nov 28, 2010)

I am switching from an iphone and want to know if there is a quicktime player for android. Of a hack to get them to play. 

I'm an all mac guy and pro photographer. I publish quick little slideshows to my  mobileme account to share with clients but i can't view them on my Samsung captivate. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. I love this phone so much better than my iphone4. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## swipee (Nov 28, 2010)

Have you tried Rockplayer? It's available on market. Another alternative is Vplayer, also available on market. But my choice, although not yet released, would be Coreplayer.

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## karthics4 (Nov 28, 2010)

*Best sport score app for android*

Could someone advise me what is the best sport score apps for scores and news. 
ESPN score center, Score Mobile, live Scores or something else

I would like to have scores for NFL, NBA,Tennis, Football/Soccer, Hockey and Cricket


----------



## critofur (May 9, 2011)

Oh awesome!  VPlayer DOES play Quicktime now.  I'm not sure if it didn't before, but for some reason I thought it didn't - I couldn't find ANY player that played Quicktime previously (when I first came accross this thread).

Anyway, I'm now happily able to watch the Quicktime videos for my Japanese course on my phone.  Finally.  Yay.


----------



## jonny68 (May 9, 2011)

Rock player isn't bad but that V Player is the worst on the market it wouldn't play ANY video i had on my phone (a combination of MP4 and 3GP) my personal favourite by far is Mobo Player and it's free, defo the best on the market IMO.


----------



## jonny68 (May 9, 2011)

karthics4 said:


> Could someone advise me what is the best sport score apps for scores and news.
> ESPN score center, Score Mobile, live Scores or something else
> 
> I would like to have scores for NFL, NBA,Tennis, Football/Soccer, Hockey and Cricket

Click to collapse



For football i usually use the BBC football app and Soccer scores,also livescore (via a browser)


----------



## davidbejar (Jan 21, 2012)

The best video player for Android is the MX Video Player, it plays flv avi,etc. and it's free.


----------



## zAo_ (Jul 9, 2012)

Sorry to bump, but how can one stream a Quicktime H264 file like http://trailers.apple.com/movies/magnolia_pictures/2daysinny/2daysinny-tlr1_h640w.mov ?

None of the mentioned players plays it.


----------

